# Fundraiser for 175 on the Lang 84 - lots of QView Part 2



## workoutchamp (Oct 3, 2008)

where in hell am I going to fit all this chicken?






chicken takes up too much room!  Butts in Foil - don't slide them, they'll puncture a hole in the foil!  careful - lift, move, set, lift, move, set,.....





only a true Buddy would get up at 4am for this - thanks Bob!  you Rock!





7 of us to pull and chop 100# of butt in short order.  It takes 8 hrs to cook and you are giving me deadlines?  Chop, pull, faster, faster!





two lines - where did all these folks come from?  They must have smelled the Q!
one of the guys brought his cotton candy machine - BIG hit and an excellent addition to an event.  Brad


----------



## stimpson111 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent job.  Well done.  You are a true BBQ King!!!!  I bow to you!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like you did a fantastic job. I saw some splits in the wood box is that the size you burn or do you split them again? I'm still trying to figure out the right size splits to use in my 84. What type wood did you use?


----------



## ronp (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the QVIEW.


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 3, 2008)

Piney, 

I have only been using Hickory - I just love it in every way.  The taste, the smell while cooking, it lasts a long time, etc, etc.  It is tough to get here, but I have been managing to get enough and now i just got some green, so that goes in the barn and sits for 6 months or so.

As far as size goes, I take Ben Lang's advise and use wood split to about the size of a soda can/bottle.  About the size of your wrist.

Two or three of those every 30-45 minutes, dampers 3/4 closed on one side, 1/2 closed on the other and you are smooth sailing.

Wind, you are all over the place.

Hot coal bed is crucial - and watch it, the fire can get VERY low and the Lang holds the heat, so if you go by the thermometers for your fire, you could be pretty low.

That 2-3 sticks the size of a soda can keeps it Thin, Blue, Low and Slow for me.  

Good question!


----------



## peavley (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow workoutchamp, that qview looks great!
I love to see a smoker full like that. Also after seeing your method of wrapping I think I may be doing things all wrong. I have only smoked a few butts and they come out good, but I thought I was supposed to place in a foil pan and then cover with foil? Since this was the way I thought I was supposed to do it, I always wondered how I would fill my smoker and still be able to fit (not to mention afford) all of those dang foil pans...now I see the light, I do not need to put in a foil pan
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . The only other thing is when I do use the foil pans and cover with foil, I usually place in the oven to finish cooking then wrap with towel and place in cooler for a few hours...after all of this by the time I get ready to pull the meat it is sitting in a puddle of juice at least a half inch thick or more. How do you eliminate this, or does the juice just drip right out of the foil, in the pit, down the drip drain in a bucket? Did you put them in coolers, or straight from the pit to the chopping block? Sorry for all of the confusing questions, but I am planning a large event (100 people) and have never really cooked that mush at one time.


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 3, 2008)

Peavster,

Exactly.  You see the 3-2-1 technique mentioned here, well you can do that will all sorts of things.  I do my brisket the same way - 3 hrs out in the smoke, then the rest of the time in foil.

Here's what I do - out in the smoke for 3 hrs - or longer - gotta have some good bark.  Then into the foil (Heavy Duty).  I pull out about a 24" square piece.

Then turn up the points, pour 1/3 can of cola or bourbon or root beer, or beer in.  Fold up the points and make like an envelope.  Don't slide them on the grates - it will tear.  Thermometer Probe goes right through the foil or foil around it.

Finish and lift off foil packs full of butt.  I dump it - juice and all into a large stainless bowl.  So you have a little bit of coke, all the pork juice and flavors in there.  Add some Q sauce Jeff's here or I like Famous Dave's blue label real well, then shake some rub in there - not too much - and of course you have to do many samples to make sure 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

That's all.  Now these last ones had about half pullable and half had to be chopped - no worries, it was just as good.

Pulled can be with a fork or we just got some PVC gloves - that worked like a charm.  You really get into your job that way.

Now once you are pulled and done, THEN put them in the foil trays.  There you go!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope this helps!


----------



## big game cook (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for sharing them pics. very nice. wish i was there.


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW, impressive.  smoking for 175 is quite the accomplishment and good Q VIEW.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like a sucessful fund raiser thanks for the q-view


----------



## atcnick (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I seen a youtube video with your Lang, had your son in it too, right?


----------

